# 110mm rear spacing



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

anyone know a way to fit a normal 120mm hub into a 110mm spaced frame

the actual frame spacing is not the issue, i am talking about the axle diameter being too big for the smaller 110mm dropout.. slots


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

file.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

alexb618 said:


> anyone know a way to fit a normal 120mm hub into a 110mm spaced frame
> 
> the actual frame spacing is not the issue, i am talking about the axle diameter being too big for the smaller 110mm dropout.. slots



If you don't want to modify the frame, you need an 8mm slotted axle...

It also depends on what hub you are using.... I'm not aware of any cartridge bearing hubs that will allow an 8mm axle... (actually Phil Wood does but it's $$$$$$$) 

If you are using a Shimano/Sugino/Suze/Suntour loose ball hub, is not a problem, It's just a 10mm axle that is beveled on each side to 8mm.. My 3Rensho is 110mm. I bought an axle kit for my Dura Ace hub

This guy can set you up with an 8mm axle, complete hub, or conversion kit for Shimano.

http://njs-keirin.blogspot.com/

You can also buy new complete 110mm Dura Ace hubs on eBay.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks dave

although the frame i was looking at is incredible and very cheap i have decided it is too much messing around and i would end up with an 'orphan' rear end which means i couldnt borrow a wheel etc at the track if i needed to... bit of a shame really but thats life


----------

